# Need pics of Diamond Gladiator! Anyone?



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a 2004 Diamond Gladiator I'm selling/trading and don't have a way to take pics! Can anyone post pics or tell me where to find them?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

see if this works john
http://www.diamondarchery.com/images/gladiator500.gif


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

It wouldn't come up!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Basic idea of what a Gladiator looks like


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Tim!


----------

